# Solaris's various projects



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

I decided to start a thread consolodating all my various projets so people can use them. 

here are the links to my spacific threads.

Vista Mark

XP Mark

Solaris utility DVD

now all of these can be downloaded by the methodes below

XP Mark x64

XP Mark x32

Vista mark X64

Vista Mark x32

Solaris utility DVD 3.0

in filezilla

Host: solarisutilitydvd.com

username: anonymous@solarisutilitydvd.com

Password: (blank)

hit the quick connect button!!! it will be in the downloads folder 


because IE cannot support more than 4GB my iso is not available via direct download however if you are intrestd to see what else may pop up the direct link to my downloads folder is here

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads

more will be adde like linux distros drivers etc all in good time  enjoy 

and if you are ever intrested in my site after i have sorted out the downloads the primary site will start to take off located at

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com

and the forums at

http://solarisutilitydvd.com/forums/index.php


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 1, 2008)

o.0


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> o.0



fixed


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

What about flashing the 780i bios on the 680i


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What about flashing the 780i bios on the 680i



tried but it wouldnt work awdflash kept hanging id hazard a guess and bank on the fact that 680i bios's are 512kb and the 780i is 1mb


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I wonder if you can cut the 780i bios down to size.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well, I wonder if you can cut the 780i bios down to size.



i can try again but the last time i did try it was the p33 680i bios and awardbios editor was like omfg cheksum error!! and wouldnt even open it...even though the bios was perfectly fine...i bet i could cut it to fit seeing as im willing to bet most of the space goes to that gay boot picture. i never enable those anyway let me see whats init'ing thnx

also i wonder if i could do a bios chip swap even if i couldnt cut it down to size if the bios sockets are compatable i bet i could swap it. same thing as flashing the bios.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it's the same board. I really think it's a repackage motherboard from the last.

Chip swap could work, but a flash would be better. Would the hex editor open the file?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think it's the same board. I really think it's a repackage motherboard from the last.
> 
> Chip swap could work, but a flash would be better. Would the hex editor open the file?



the 780i is the same board minus one pci-e 1x slot a hex editor could work but i cant read it.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2008)

hey, Solaris, what does XP Mark, is it a benchmark???


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2008)

KBD said:


> hey, Solaris, what does XP Mark, is it a benchmark???



yup vista has hidden benchmarks (this is were you get your vista score) that are rendered off screen i changed the code modified the benchmarks so that they actually stress a system then i made vista mark and then i ported the vista benchmarks to XP


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup vista has hidden benchmarks (this is were you get your vista score) that are rendered off screen i changed the code modified the benchmarks so that they actually stress a system then i made vista mark and then i ported the vista benchmarks to XP



thnx, downloading now. I thought you could get your Vista score online by downloading some kind of tool, dont remember exactly, that was a while ago.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2008)

KBD said:


> thnx, downloading now. I thought you could get your Vista score online by downloading some kind of tool, dont remember exactly, that was a while ago.



cool tell me how it goes


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cool tell me how it goes



yea, i'll post results a little later, i just set up my new intel system, i'll install drivers, some programs, etc and then i'll try this benchie


----------

